# Need help with 00984 and 00985



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I installed some LED license plate bulbs and also disabled cold settings for the parking lights. At some point afterwards I triggered these codes. I still get the error by re-enabling the cold settings for parking lights. I replaced the LEDs with the stock license plate bulbs/modules and still get the code. My MFD says it's the rear left and right side lights. All lights function properly. I've searched for this code and only found LED tail light conversion issues which doesn't apply since I'm still using the stock tails. I'm thinking that I may have inadvertently changed a byte somehow in 17, 18 or 19. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

Can someone please post up their stock long coding for central electric for MKV TSI 2008.5 build. 

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 

012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01111100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 58

Mileage: 71945 km

Time Indication: 0



00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 

012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01111100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 58

Mileage: 71945 km

Time Indication: 0

*My long coding.

07 8D 8F 21 40 04 15 00 47 14 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 08 77 03 5C 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00*


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Can someone please post up their stock long coding for central electric for MKV TSI 2008.5 build.


You cannot copy and paste coding from another vehicle into this module. Instead, post the complete Auto-Scan and the Coding Log found in this location on that PC: C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You cannot copy and paste coding from another vehicle into this module. Instead, post the complete Auto-Scan and the Coding Log found in this location on that PC: C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug



Thank you Dana. I was hoping you would respond.  Here's the scan and log you requested. 

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

Monday,25,April,2011,09:15:36:22642

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWFV71K19W066894 Mileage: 72080km/44788miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8H7
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 69D2A69E39E9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 C HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1815 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000807011549
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 132EA4764BE5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D49280000881306ED921D0041B100
Shop #: WSC 01316 785 00200
VCID: 75EAFAEE6551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JM HW: 1K0 820 047 JM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1212 
Revision: 00142032 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78F4F3DA7243

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008625032
Coding: 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 336E04F62BA5

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 070708 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 64
Mileage: 72081 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 64
Mileage: 72081 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0365224
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336E04F62BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0BLF3/ 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6CDCDF8A361B

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BG HW: 1K0 953 549 BG
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 78F4F3DA7243

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8H7
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 397236DE09C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 100708F1001108
Coding: ED811F060013020000
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 356A3AEE25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T3HJW03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFA62CEDD61

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8H7
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 397236DE09C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 387433DA32C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 356A3AEE25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 029006885103C83F2D04058FB0080A0488BC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 840C172ABE8B

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 397236DE09C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: F4EC47EAEE2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0037 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2244854
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 2952E69EF969

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



Address 09:3C0 937 049 AE recoded (Long Coding) from 178D0F214004150047140000001400000028770B5C0001 to 078D0F214004150047140000001400000028770B5C0001 Friday,21,May,2010,21:13:34:22642
Address 09:3C0 937 049 AE recoded (Long Coding) from 078D0F214004150047140000001400000028770B5C0001 to 078D0F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C0001 Friday,21,May,2010,21:15:47:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851030C1B0904058FB0080A04889C00 Friday,21,May,2010,21:19:49:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 1390068851030C1B0904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851030C3E0904058FB0080A04889C00 Friday,21,May,2010,21:21:27:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 1390068851030C3E0904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851030C3E2904058FB0080A04889C00 Friday,21,May,2010,21:22:14:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000 to 078D8F214004150047140000001400000048770B5C000100000000000000 Saturday,22,May,2010,16:26:20:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F214004150047140000001400000048770B5C000100000000000000 to 078D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000 Saturday,22,May,2010,16:29:46:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 139006885103083F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 to 039006885103083F2D040484B0080A04889C00 Saturday,22,May,2010,16:34:21:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 039006885103083F2D040484B0080A04889C00 to 039006885103083F2D040F8FB0080A04889C00 Monday,24,May,2010,15:58:01:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 039006885103083F2D040F8FB0080A04889C00 to 039006885103083F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 Monday,24,May,2010,16:58:03:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CA recoded (Long Coding) from 939006885103283F0904058FB0080F0488FC80 to 9390068851030C3E2904058FB0080F0488FC80 Monday,24,May,2010,22:17:32:22642
Address 09:3C0 937 049 AD recoded (Long Coding) from 108D8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001 to 108D8F214004150023140000001400000008730B5C0001 Monday,24,May,2010,22:24:36:22642
Address 09:3C0 937 049 AD recoded (Long Coding) from 108D8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001 to 108D8F214004150029140000001400000008730B5C0001 Monday,24,May,2010,22:25:43:22642
Address 17:1K0 920 953 P recoded (Short coding) from 0007207 to 0005107 Monday,24,May,2010,22:28:57:22642
Address 09:3C0 937 049 AD recoded (Long Coding) from 108D8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001 to 008D8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001 Monday,24,May,2010,22:31:32:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 DA recoded (Long Coding) from 1380078852832C1B1B04058FB0880F0C88DCA0 to 1380078852830C3E2904058FB0880F0C88DCA0 Sunday,27,June,2010,17:36:06:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 118C8FA340041C0047190000140000000028F7475C400104420000000000 to 118C8FA340041C0047190000140000000008F7475C400104420000000000 Sunday,27,June,2010,17:44:16:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 039006885103083F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 to 039006885103483F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 Sunday,08,August,2010,10:49:51:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 DA recoded (Long Coding) from 1380078852830C3E2904058FB0880F0C88DCA0 to 138007885283CC3E2904058FB0880F0C88DCA0 Sunday,08,August,2010,10:54:46:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 039006885103483F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 to 029006885103C83F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 Sunday,08,August,2010,11:02:58:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CA recoded (Long Coding) from 9390068851030C3E2904058FB0080F0488FC80 to 939006885103CC3E2904058FB0080F0488FC80 Sunday,08,August,2010,21:41:19:22642
Address 17:1K0 920 953 P recoded (Short coding) from 0005107 to 0005207 Sunday,08,August,2010,21:43:23:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 1390068851030C3E2904058FB0080A04889C00 to 1390068851038C3E2904058FB0080A04889C00 Monday,09,August,2010,21:35:44:22642
Address 17:7L6 920 970 R recoded (Short coding) from 0007231 to 0005231 (31414/000/00000) Saturday,26,February,2011,02:07:06:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Saturday,16,April,2011,21:30:05:22642
Address 46:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Long Coding) from 029006885103C83F2D04058FB0080A04889C00 to 029006885103C83F2D04058FB0080A0488BC00 (00000/785/00200) Saturday,16,April,2011,21:36:15:22642
Address 65:1K0 959 433 CT recoded (Short coding) from 0100101 to 0100100 (01269/785/00200) Saturday,16,April,2011,21:41:23:22642
Address 19:1K0 907 530 Q recoded (Long Coding) from ED811F070013020000 to ED811F060013020000 (01269/785/00200) Saturday,16,April,2011,21:43:26:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,21:20:59:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,21:25:35:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000800005C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,22:34:36:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000800005C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,22:36:54:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000 to 078D8F2140041500471400000014000000081F035C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:11:00:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F2140041500471400000014000000081F035C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:13:01:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877075C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:15:27:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877075C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:18:20:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000803015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:36:07:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000803015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000800015C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:44:05:22642
Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000800015C000100000000000000 to 078D8F21400415004714000000140000000877035C000100000000000000 (00000/785/00200) Wednesday,20,April,2011,23:46:51:22642


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Thank you Dana. I was hoping you would respond.  Here's the scan and log you requested.
> 
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
> Data version: 20110418
> ...


Have you entered the original long coding from Saturday,22,May,2010 back into the module? Watch out for the space this forum inserts between Bytes 24 and 25.



steelcurtain said:


> Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from *078D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000* to 078D8F214004150047140000001400000048770B5C000100000000000000 Saturday,22,May,2010,16:26:20:22642
> 
> Address 09:3C8 937 049 E recoded (Long Coding) from 078D8F214004150047140000001400000048770B5C000100000000000000 to 078D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000 Saturday,22,May,2010,16:29:46:22642
> 
> ...


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Dana that worked. Shame on me for not reading that additional log. What a great idea to have VCDS log the prior coding so you can revert back. Cheers!


----------

